# growth regulatar



## bushman (Jul 13, 2004)

Is there a growth reg that can be sprayed on . i want to spray some photina and bayberry hedges. thanks


----------



## arboromega (Jul 16, 2004)

www.pbigordon.com
they make one. cannot attest to the results though, only heard one of their reps give a talk about their products


----------



## Elmore (Jul 30, 2004)

*Atrimec*

"Atrimec is a systemic plant growth regulator which works by blocking the plant hormones that stimulate growth. Applied as a foliar spray, it is absorbed by the leaves and translocated to the shoot tips where it interrupts apical dominance and temporarily stops shoot elongation. Spraying shrubs, bushes, trees and groundcovers not only reduces trimming and pruning labor by 50% but it also improves the appearance of landscape ornamentals. It promotes lateral branching giving plants a mor dense, fuller look. Hedge and shrubs that show irregular shapes including damage from pests and weather, can fill in lushly, even on the old wood, particularly if treated under optimum growing conditions."

I have used it on...of all plants...Purple-Leaf Wintercreeper, Euonymous fortunei 'Colorata'. After trimming the 1g plants, giving them a shearing, I applied Atrimec. Man those were the fullest, most compact, great looking little garbage plants that I have ever seen. It really filled them out and kept them from stretching.


----------



## bushman (Jul 30, 2004)

*grwthreg*

THANKS ELMORE IWILLCHECK IT OUT , THE WAY ITS BEEN RAINING HERE ICOULD REALLY USE IT.


----------



## arboromega (Jul 31, 2004)

elmore does that chem. have any effects on the root growth, either as a stimulant or regulator


----------



## Elmore (Jul 31, 2004)

*roots*



> _Originally posted by arboromega _
> *elmore does that chem. have any effects on the root growth, either as a stimulant or regulator *


I don't think so. Not to my knowledge. Do a Google search for a label etc and report back.


----------



## arboromega (Aug 2, 2004)

the label says nothing(found at pbigordon.com )about root growth. does mention a "normal" period of chlorosis following treatment. did you notice this bushman?


----------



## bushman (Aug 3, 2004)

best thing to call company rep. from and reserch that way.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Aug 3, 2004)

re photinia, I've seen (pictures of) excellent results from soildrench with cambistat. Knocks out leafspot too.Why would you rather spray foliage on these plants?


----------



## Elmore (Aug 3, 2004)

*What are you trying to achieve?*

After applying Atrimec there is a bit of temporary yellowing but that passes and the plant puts on a lot of lateral growth, bushes up, fills out. Bushman what do you want to achieve by treating these plants with a growth regulator? With Photinia I have had good results with a chainsaw. To the ground.


----------



## arboromega (Aug 5, 2004)

kind of like cigarettes and big macs people dont like to give up things that are bad for them so the red tip photinia continues...chainsaw is the best method. i have used cambistat on them and that seems to be working(1st season after application), but can be a pain in the a*s to apply to a thick hedge so i can see a spray applications advantage


----------



## bushman (Aug 6, 2004)

*chainsaw*

if i had my way i would use a chainsaw, but my powershears get aworkout.elmore i have photinas and bayberry hedges in place where it be nice to slow them from growing so fast. they are irrag. and we have had 14INS. of rain just in the month of july. i going to shear them one time after they harden off this fall.maybe get some company like barr. tree to treat with cambistat next year .just kidding amega.


----------

